# All Slavic languages: влияние русского языка на славянские (RU)



## Orlin

Привет всем! Я уверен, что самое сильное влияние русский оказал на другие восточнославянские языки и на болгарский как результат важных политических и культурных факторов, а влияние на все остальные славянские языки сравнительно ограничено и произошло прежде всего в 1945-90 гг., когда вся Центральная и Восточная Европа находилась под сильным влиянием СССР.
Прошу всех носителей славянских языков ответить:
1. Сколько сильно русский язык повлиял на их родной язык?
2. В каких исторических периодах произошло прежде всего это влияние?
3. Если это возможно и целесообразно, дать примеры (для болгарского языка это не имеет смисла, потому что список был бы практически бесконечным)?
Спасибо!

P. S.: На этой теме рекомендуется писать на славянских языках.


----------



## marco_2

Что касается польского языка, то не надо забывать, что бóльшая часть Польши была частью Российской империи с 1795 по 1918 год и было время, особенно после январского восстания 1863 г., что польский язык был запрещен как в школах, так и в публичной жизни и заменен русским. В то время много русизмов появилось в польском языке, прежде всего в разговорной речи - это доныне слышно в языке жителей Варшавы (*w drebiezgi - *вдребезги, напр. разбить, *w try miga - *в три мига, т.е. очень быстро, *baśka pracuje - *башка работает, *kudy jemu do nas - *куда ему равняться с нами, и т. п.) Существовало много русизмов в канцелярском языке, но после 1918 года они постепенно исчезли. В 1945-90 гг. в нашем языке появились так наз. советизмы, как и в языке других государств Варшавского договора, но теперь их нет по известным причинам. Так что в наше время русизмы иногда проявляются еще в разговорной речи многих людей, чаще всего в качестве шутки, подчас как ошибки.


----------



## Maroseika

marco_2 said:


> Что касается польского языка, то не надо забывать, что бóльшая часть Польши была частью Российской империи с 1795 по 1918 год и было время, особенно после январского восстания 1863 г., что польский язык был запрещен как в школах, так и в публичной жизни и заменен русским.



Я думаю, что еще большее влияние польский язык оказал на русский. Наверное, большинство заимствований из европейских языков в русский до 20 века шло именно через польский язык, которому русский обязан обликом этих заимствований.


----------



## marco_2

maroseika said:


> Я думаю, что еще большее влияние польский язык оказал на русский. Наверное, большинство заимствований из европейских языков в русский до 20 века шло именно через польский язык, которому русский обязан обликом этих заимствований.


 
Подсчитать это нелегко, так как Россия со времен Петра i общалась с Западной Европой не обязятельно "с помощью" Польши.


----------



## marco_2

maroseika said:


> nowy słownik zapożyczeń polskich w języku rosyjskim содержит 7500 полонизмов в русском языке. Мне кажется, это очень много.


 
Я не знаю, радоваться ли мне по этому поводу или нет...  Но что-то носители других славянских языков не заинтересованы этой темой.


----------



## Maroseika

marco_2 said:


> Я не знаю, радоваться ли мне по этому поводу или нет...


Это просто исторический факт. Не думаю, что к этому может быть личное отношение.


----------



## Maroseika

xpictianoc said:


> czytałem że w xvii wieku polski był nawet językiem dworu w rosji, i dopiero reformy piotra ten stan rzeczy zmieniło tak że francuski zastąpił polski.



Это, конечно, преувеличение. И до эпохи Петра, и после нее при дворе говорили по-русски, с середины 18 века - по-французски. В первой половине 18 века было распространено знание немецкого языка, потому что тогда в Россию приезжало много немцев, но этот язык не был языков общения при дворе.
Однако в 17 веке русский и польский языки были ближе друг к другу, и я встречал упоминание о встречах "на высшем уровне", на которых каждый говорил на своем языке.


----------



## Orlin

marco_2 said:


> Я не знаю, радоваться ли мне по этому поводу или нет...  Но что-то носители других славянских языков не заинтересованы этой темой.


 


velikimag said:


> the reason for that is very simple, people don't understand russian. Unfortunately, slavic languages from different groups are not mutually intelligible to a degree where it would be possible to speak your own language and be understood well enough by others. I started learning russian not so long ago and i managed to learn it quite well. But before that, i wasn't able to understand almost anything, in written or in spoken form. No matter that my native language is similar to russian, some basics have to be learned in order to be able to understand. And i suppose the situation is same with other bcs speakers. Also, those who don't use serbian often don't know cyrillics too well, which makes things even more difficult.
> Так что дело не в том что людям тема не интересна, они просто не понимают.


 
По-моему объяснение не должно быть столь элементарным: например, возможно, что многие понимают, но не умеют писать по-русски (совсем никак или на достаточно высоком уровне) и не желают изменить язык темы, а также, может быть, влияют другие факторы: для ответов на вопросы необходимы специализированные знания, вопросы наверное слишком "широкие" и/или неясные, тема "политически некорректна" большинству носителей славянских языков (многим все связанное с Россией вызывает много негативных ассоциаций) и т. д.

P. S.: Я считал, что русский язык все еще популярен в нашем регионе, и не должно быть проблем. Кроме того, я люблю все славянские языки и не желаю употреблять английский, так как это мне неприятно,- в конце концов, это *славянский* форум. Извиняюсь всем за оффтопик.


----------



## Selyd

Orlin said:


> Кроме того, я люблю все славянские языки и не желаю употреблять английский, так как это мне неприятно,- в конце концов, это *славянский* форум. Извиняюсь всем за оффтопик.


Вибачатися немає за що.
Повністю підтримую, Orlin.


----------



## nonik

sobakus said:


> are artificial slavic languages really forbidden here? I thought it was only forbidden to promote them, but they could be really helpful here. By the way if you know novoslovenski, with a few grammatical corrections you can write pretty grammatical russian, just omit biti in present, use čto instead of že and don't use the simple past :d


 
здраво Собакус, не ест проблем писати тако да бы вси разумиели, но ест проблем писати тако да бы небыли разгниеваны и люти, и то ест един проблем. Не ест можно всих смирити и отстав мой грех што пишу глагол бити и зато што незнаю добро писати на азбукие


----------



## Sobakus

А что, *nonik*, у вас вполне добро выходит  Если модераторы не будут разгневаны на использование новословенского, то все остальные, мне кажется, только рады будут понимать почти русский... или почти понимать русский?  (почти=skoro в большинстве славянских языков) Во всяком случае, *Орлин* точно будет рад новословенскому больше, чем английскому 

Возвращаясь к теме: меня очень заинтересовали примеры *marco_2*. Скажите, а эти *w drebiezgi, w try miga* произносятся также с [r], а не с [rz]? Если так, кажутся ли полякам слова try и trzy разными?
Вообще хорошо бы увидеть ещё примеров разговорных русизмов. С научными и политическими терминами и так всё ясно, а вот разговорные для меня новы


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*Mod note:*

*Recent posts in this thread have shown how the use of various different languages in a single topic can result in frustration and preclude a productive conversation from taking place. While the level of Slavic mutual intelligibility varies depending on the person and language in question, the fact remains that Slavic languages are not mutually intelligible -- at least not to a degree that would allow a normal conversation to be carried out in several languages. Recent posts illustrate this very effectively.*

*Therefore, we have decided to close this thread. If some of you would like to continue this conversation, we can reopen it as a Russian-only thread. Just let either me or Sokol know.*

*Thank you for your understanding.*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*Mod note:*

*As requested by one of our foreros, I am now reopening this thread for Russian-language posts. Previous posts in other languages have been deleted to prevent further issues related to mutual (un)intelligibility.*


----------



## nonik

Ок, ето нет проблема, будеме писати толико на руским  и руских хочу да бы извинили моје руске правописание плне грехов и ошибек.
На чешском јазыку имајеме много слов из јазыка рускего.

Напримиер слова вздух, труд, соулад, нега, удел, жар, шум, прьирода, прумысл,палуба, кормидло, залив, вкус, соустава, словесност, слог, образност, кытовец, ворвань, мрож, тулень, бабочка, саранче, пыл, пестик, лыже, чај, обхват, удерник, набор и другие. 

Таких слов јест много и ја всих точно незнају. Много слов было прејато из рускего јазыка в временах ческего народнего подвижениа в 19. столетие, в временах когда чески јазыконаучники хотели спасити ческиј јазык коториј был уничжен и гниетен јазыком ниемецким.


----------



## marco_2

nonik said:


> На чешском јазыку имајеме много слов из јазыка рускего.
> 
> Напримиер слова вздух, труд, соулад, нега, удел, жар, шум, прьирода, прумысл,палуба, кормидло, залив, вкус, соустава, словесност, слог, образност, кытовец, ворвань, мрож, тулень, бабочка, саранче, пыл, пестик, лыже, чај, обхват, удерник, набор и другие.


 
Я бы не считал подчеркнутых мною слов русизмами, так как они существовали в древнейших памятниках письменности у поляков, а думаю что и у чехов - возьмем хотя бы географическое название šumava (у сербов Шумадија) - "лес, который шумит", это праславянские и общеславянские слова; возможно, что в чешском они исчезли и потом появились вновь под влиянием русского - в польском они существуют испокон веков.


----------



## nonik

Интересно, ако-ли думају о тих 3 словах, мыслиу што твој опыт и вгледиение сут лучшими от мојего, то што ты написал вазможно.


----------



## Leox10

maroseika said:


> И до эпохи Петра, и после нее при дворе говорили *по-русски*.



Интересно, а  есть  ли какие-нибудь достоверные подтверджения етому  заявлению? Например при  дворе  Богдана Хмельницкого говорили по-украински(точнее  по руськи), сохранилось множество народных песен того времени которые  поют до сих пор. Но все мои попытки найти   оригинальные живые  русские народные  песни того времени (середина 17 века) были  безуспешны - одни поздние стилизации. Что приводит к  выводу  что в  то время народ Московии скорее  всего розговаривал   на  другом языке, причем не славянском.

А как обстоит  дело  с другими славянскими  языками?  Я  уверен что существуют польские, болгарские, сербские, чешские  и т.д. народные песни датированные 16-17ст   и лексика етих песен  вполне понятна современнику.


----------



## Maroseika

leox10 said:


> Интересно, а  есть  ли какие-нибудь достоверные подтверджения етому  заявлению? Например при  дворе  Богдана Хмельницкого говорили по-украински(точнее  по руськи),


Не вполне понимаю, при чем тут Богдан Хмельницкий. Разумеется, на Украине и в те времена говорили не на том восточно-славянском языке, что в Москве.
Что касается подтверждений в отношении русского двора, то, например, я не встречал упоминаний о внутренней переписке между боярами на иностранных языках. Зато встречал упоминания о том, что с приезжими иностранцами разговаривали через переводчика, а принимаемые на службу иностранцы постепенно выучивали русский язык.



> Что приводит к  выводу  что в  то время народ Московии скорее  всего розговаривал   на  другом языке, причем не славянском.


Это удивительный вывод. Как вы к нему пришли? И что вы понимаете под Московией?


----------



## Maroseika

nonik said:


> кормидло,


Это слово не похоже на заимствование из русского,  потому что в восточно-славянских языках -дло > -ло. Русское слово - кормило (руль судна).


----------



## nonik

кормило = кормидло


----------



## Leox10

maroseika said:


> Разумеется, на Украине и в те времена говорили не на том восточно-славянском языке, что в Москве.



так я  же  и спрашивал - на каком языке  разговаривали в  Москве  в  те  времена?  Ето  можно   определить  по текстам песен того времени.  В Украине такие песни есть и их поют   до сих пор. А вот русских песен того времени я  не встречал.  Например - где   тексты  песен   о Минине и Пожарском?  Песни о гетьмане Сагайдачном   который  Москву брал есть а  песен об защитниках Москвы  - нет.  У меня гипотеза что песни  то были но они слагались на разговорном языке угро-финской языковой группы  и не сохранились   так как не сохранились, в  силу разных причин,  носители языка. 



> Зато встречал упоминания о том, что с приезжими иностранцами разговаривали через переводчика, а принимаемые на службу иностранцы постепенно выучивали русский язык.



Иностранцы  выучивали разговорный  или  письменный язык?  И есть ли у  вас  доступ к  двуязычным словарям того времени?  Некоторые  послы  их составляли.




> Это удивительный вывод. Как вы к нему пришли? И что вы понимаете под Московией?


Как я пришел,   выше  написал. 
Под Московией я понимаю то государственное  образование которое существовало в  17  веке. Россия как  название  государства, насколько я  помню, принято в 1721  году, тоесть в  начале 18 века.


----------



## Leox10

nonik said:


> Ок, ето нет проблема, будеме писати толико на руским  и руских хочу да бы извинили моје руске правописание плне грехов и ошибек.
> На чешском јазыку имајеме много слов из јазыка рускего.
> 
> Напримиер слова вздух, труд, соулад, нега, удел, жар, шум, прьирода, прумысл,палуба, кормидло, залив, вкус, соустава, словесност, слог, образност, кытовец, ворвань, мрож, тулень, бабочка, саранче, пыл, пестик, лыже, чај, обхват, удерник, набор и другие.



Очень странный список. В  етимологическом словаре чешского языка  указано что ето заимствования из русского  или ето ваше сугубо  личное мнение?


----------



## nonik

Leox10 said:


> Очень странный список. В етимологическом словаре чешского языка указано что ето заимствования из русского или ето ваше сугубо личное мнение?


 

академиа ческего язика

http://nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz/archiv.php?art=3571


----------



## Maroseika

Leox10 said:


> так я  же  и спрашивал - на каком языке  разговаривали в  Москве  в  те  времена?  Ето  можно   определить  по текстам песен того времени.  В Украине такие песни есть и их поют   до сих пор. А вот русских песен того времени я  не встречал.  Например - где   тексты  песен   о Минине и Пожарском?  Песни о гетьмане Сагайдачном   который  Москву брал есть а  песен об защитниках Москвы  - нет.  У меня гипотеза что песни  то были но они слагались на разговорном языке угро-финской языковой группы  и не сохранились   так как не сохранились, в  силу разных причин,  носители языка.


Простите, вы не прикалываетесь? Зачем определять язык по несохранившимся песням, если сохранилось множество документов - архивы приказов, воевод, официальная и частная переписка, печатные издания? Все они на русском (древнерусском) языке.
Впрочем, "вы хочите песен? Их есть у меня". 




> Иностранцы  выучивали разговорный  или  письменный язык?  И есть ли у  вас  доступ к  двуязычным словарям того времени?  Некоторые  послы  их составляли.


Ну разумеется, выучивали. Иначе как бы они общались?
Словари, конечно, составлялись: был  французско-русский, был словарь Джемса (в фильме "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" песня «Собака Крымский царь» - на стихи из его записей). Насколько я помню, словари составляли Лудольф, Олеарий, Герберштейн. Были, конечно, и другие. 
Возможно, вам будет интересно знать, что даже среди берестяных грамот (11-13 века) найден обрывок древненовгородско-саамского словаря, что исключает вероятность того, что в Новгороде говорили на угро-финском языке.






> Как я пришел,   выше  написал.
> Под Московией я понимаю то государственное  образование которое существовало в  17  веке. Россия как  название  государства, насколько я  помню, принято в 1721  году, тоесть в  начале 18 века.


Жители этой страны никогда не называли свою землю Московией, это - иностранное название, которое в разные времена обозначало разные земли, а первоначально относилось к Московскому княжеству. В том же обобщающем значении русские памятники использовали термин "Москва". 
В 17 веке государство называлось "Царство Русское", а до коронации Ивана IV в 1547 - Великое княжество Московское.


----------



## Leox10

> Зачем определять язык по несохранившимся песням, если сохранилось множество документов - архивы приказов, воевод, официальная и частная переписка, печатные издания?



Но, насколько я  понимаю, ети документы  написаны  на письменном языке, который  сильно  отличался  от усного разговорного. Тексты  песен по ссылке  также  вызывают подозрение  - народ то их не пел и они утрачены а ето о чем то  говорит. Скорее  всего ето политическая патриотическая пропаганда  того времени.




> Словари, конечно, составлялись: был  французско-русский



Спасибо за ссылку, там можно найти полный  текст словаря, правда он называется Словарь Московитов  и отбражает лексику только Архангельской губернии.  Поетому, преждевременно    сделать вывод от том что именно так  разговаривали  южнее архангельска. Я  не верю что  меря  которая  жила  вокруг Москвы разговаривала на етом языке.




> Возможно, вам будет интересно знать, что даже среди берестяных грамот (11-13 века) найден обрывок древненовгородско-саамского словаря, что исключает вероятность того, что в Новгороде говорили на угро-финском языке.



Я  вам верю  - Новгород, в  отличии от Москвы, до его почти полного уничтожения москвичами и татарами в 15 веке(см. Ключевский) действительно  был славянским.


----------



## Maroseika

leox10 said:


> Но, насколько я  понимаю, ети документы  написаны  на письменном языке, который  сильно  отличался  от усного разговорного.


Это, знаете ли, характерно для письменного языка - на нем пишут. И поэтому он так и называется - письменный.
Ну да, магнитофонов тогда еще не было, и устная речь сохранилась только в записи. Но это ведь характерно для любого языка.




> Тексты  песен по ссылке  также  вызывают подозрение  - народ то их не пел и они утрачены а ето о чем то  говорит. Скорее  всего ето политическая патриотическая пропаганда  того времени.


Да откуда же нам с вами знать, что пел народ? Магнитофонов тогда, опять же, не было. Текст - да, политизирован, а как же! Да еще и двумя противоборствующими сторонами.
Но нам ведь с вами важно установить не что он пел, а на каком языке говорил. Джемс записывал в Москве на слух, поэтому, как минимум, те, кто с ним общался, говорил на славянском языке. 


> Спасибо за ссылку, там можно найти полный  текст словаря, правда он называется Словарь Московитов  и отбражает лексику только Архангельской губернии.  Поетому, преждевременно    сделать вывод от том что именно так  разговаривали  южнее архангельска. Я  не верю что  меря  которая  жила  вокруг Москвы разговаривала на етом языке.


Это не вопрос веры, а вопрос фактов. Сохранилось огромное количество документов той эпохи на русском языке, и не сохранилось документов на мерянском языке. Не сохранилось и сведений о том, что обитатели Московского княжества писали по-русски, а говорили по-мерянски. Об этом удивительном факте молчат как документы, так и беспристрастные иностранцы.


----------



## Leox10

> Это, знаете ли, характерно для письменного языка - на нем пишут. И поэтому он так и называется - письменный.
> Ну да, магнитофонов тогда еще не было, и устная речь сохранилась только в записи. Но это ведь характерно для любого языка.



Вы  не поняли  - в  те  времена писали и разговаривали   на разных языках.  Писали на  церковнославянском а  разговаривали кто как мог. Беринда (а  ранее Зизаний) даже  составил свой  Лексикон Словенороский  именно как  словарь с непонятного церковнославянского на  разговорный  украинский того времени. Поетому  по письменным памяткам   того времени абсолютно нельзя  судить об усной речи. 





> Да откуда же нам с вами знать, что пел народ? Магнитофонов тогда, опять же, не было.



Временным маркером того что пел тогда  народ  могут служить песни которые  сложили в  те  времена  но которые поют и сейчас. Как  я  понял  русских народных  живых  песен того времени  нет  а вот украинских множество  и их поют до сих пор. Поетому я  в  общих чертах имею представление об разговорном украинском языке (тогда он назывался  руським)    но не имею понятия каков  был разговорный московский.



> Текст - да, политизирован, а как же! Да еще и двумя противоборствующими сторонами.
> Но нам ведь с вами важно установить не что он пел, а на каком языке говорил. Джемс записывал в Москве на слух, поэтому, как минимум, те, кто с ним общался, говорил на славянском языке.



Не факт. Непонятно что именно слушал Джеймс, вполне возможно что ему  показали Хор Александрова того времени  который  исполнил Оду  Сталину, понятно что  написанную на письменном языке. Поетому  народ  ету  песню  не пел и не сохранил. 



> Сохранилось огромное количество документов той эпохи на русском языке, и не сохранилось документов на мерянском языке.
> Не сохранилось и сведений о том, что обитатели Московского княжества писали по-русски, а говорили по-мерянски. Об этом удивительном факте молчат как документы, так и беспристрастные иностранцы.


Но  меря то  была   и  разговаривала ( а  также  пела)   по-мерянски! И жила она в  окресностях Москвы.Сведений  не сохранилось потому  что "магнитофона"  не  было.  А  песен не сохранилось потому что они русифицировались к  19  ст.  и утратили язык.


----------



## Maroseika

leox10 said:


> Вы  не поняли  - в  те  времена писали и разговаривали   на разных языках.  Писали на  церковнославянском а  разговаривали кто как мог. Поетому  по письменным памяткам   того времени абсолютно нельзя  судить об усной речи.


Простите, откуда вы взяли, что переписка велась на церковнославянском языке? Этот язык использовался исключительно в церковном обиходе. А деловая и частная переписка велась на древнерусском и русском, причем письменный язык настолько точно отражал текущее состояние устной речи, что на основании письменных источников удается проследить фонетические и грамматические эволюции языка на протяжении веков, а также выделить диалектные различия. Это объясняется тем, что тогда не существовало нормированных "общероссийских" грамматик, и на традиционное написание слов влияли особенности языка конкретных писцов. Благодаря этому удается даже датировать записи исходя не из их содержания, а из особенностей их языка.



> Временным маркером того что пел тогда  народ  могут служить песни которые  сложили в  те  времена  но которые поют и сейчас. Как  я  понял  русских народных  живых  песен того времени  нет  а вот украинских множество  и их поют до сих пор. Поетому я  в  общих чертах имею представление об разговорном украинском языке (тогда он назывался  руським)    но не имею понятия каков  был разговорный московский.


Если вы не имеете о чем-то понятия, это не значит, что этого не было. Вы искусственно ограничиваетесь народными песнями. Не вдаваясь в то, насколько надежны в этом отношении дошедшие до наших дней украинские песни, могу лишь еще раз отослать вас к океану сохранившихся письменных источников на русском и древнерусском языках.



> Не факт. Непонятно что именно слушал Джеймс, вполне возможно что ему  показали Хор Александрова того времени  который  исполнил Оду  Сталину, понятно что  написанную на письменном языке. Поетому  народ  ету  песню  не пел и не сохранил.


Это так же формально недоказуемо, как и то, пелись ли на самом деле в древности те украинские песни, на которые ссылаетесь вы. Если же вы хотите разобраться в вопросе не формально, а по существу, адресую вас к письменным памятникам той эпохи. В сети этого добра богато. Вы ломитесь в открытую дверь. 



> Но  меря то  была   и  разговаривала ( а  также  пела)   по-мерянски! И жила она в  окресностях Москвы.Сведений  не сохранилось потому  что "магнитофона"  не  было.  А  песен не сохранилось потому что они русифицировались к  19  ст.  и утратили язык.[


Все верно - кроме одного. Меря была ассимилирована не к 19 веку, а самое позднее к 14.


----------



## Leox10

> Простите, откуда вы взяли, что переписка велась на церковнославянском языке? Этот язык использовался исключительно в церковном обиходе. А деловая и частная переписка велась на древнерусском и русском



Сильно  ли различались церковнославянский  и древнерусский письменный? 




> Вы искусственно ограничиваетесь народными песнями. Не вдаваясь в то, насколько надежны в этом отношении дошедшие до наших дней украинские песни, могу лишь еще раз отослать вас к океану сохранившихся письменных источников на русском и древнерусском языках.



Песни  надежные   потому  что   извесны авторы середины 17  века  их сочинившие. ПО  писеменным  источникам судить    об  разговориной  речи  лишь косвенно, изучая  например грамматические ошибки, описки  и т.д.  В Европе сохранилась масса средневековых источников  на  латинском языке, но мы  же  не    делаем вывод   что латиной  разговаривали. 




> Это так же формально недоказуемо, как и то, пелись ли на самом деле в древности те украинские песни, на которые ссылаетесь вы.


Пелись 100%.  Более  того, их даже  кубанские   казаки поют.




> Если же вы хотите разобраться в вопросе не формально, а по существу, адресую вас к письменным памятникам той эпохи.


 
спасибо, я  так  и сделаю.



> Все верно - кроме одного. Меря была ассимилирована не к 19 веку, а самое позднее к 14.



Извините,   но ето исторические сказки. Кто их ассимилировал?  Никакого масового  исхода славян на север  в  московские земли  не  зафиксировано. Да, были вначале  безземельные киевские князья  с  дружинами и христианские миссионеры  требовавшие знания  молитв, вот   и все ассимиляторы.


----------



## Maroseika

leox10 said:


> Сильно  ли различались церковнославянский  и древнерусский письменный?


Очень сильно. Это просто два разных языка, различающиеся, думаю, больше, чем современные русский и болгарский. К тому же, церковнославянский был языком только книжным, на нем не разговаривали.





> ПО  писеменным  источникам судить    об  разговориной  речи  лишь косвенно, изучая  например грамматические ошибки, описки  и т.д.  В Европе сохранилась масса средневековых источников  на  латинском языке, но мы  же  не    делаем вывод   что латиной  разговаривали.


На латине точно не разговаривали, это танец такой, кажется.
Но ваше замечание ничего не дает, его можно применить и разговорным европейским языкам - они все сохранились только в письменных источниках, из чего не следует, что на них не разговаривали. Однако важное различие между средневековой латынью и древнерусским языком состоит в том, что на последнем сохранилось много и бытовых записей, из чего следует, что это был именно разговорный язык. 
Кроме того, мне не известно ни одного свидетельства иностранцев-современников, из которых можно было бы заключить, что в Московском княжестве говорили не на славянском языке. А вам такие свидетельства известны?





> Пелись 100%.


 Ну, если аж 100, то мне возразить нечего. Это очень серьезный аргумент.




> Извините,   но ето исторические сказки. Кто их ассимилировал?  Никакого масового  исхода славян на север  в  московские земли  не  зафиксировано.


Это совершенно бездоказательное утверждение. Археологи хорошо умеют отличать остатки мерянской культуры от славянской. На основе раскопок датируют примерное время прихода славян и время ассимиляции мери. Следы мерянской культуры исчезают уже в 14 веке. Собственно, никаких иных источников информации, кроме археологических, о мери и не существует.



> Да, были вначале  безземельные киевские князья  с  дружинами и христианские миссионеры  требовавшие знания  молитв, вот   и все ассимиляторы.


Эк у вас все перепутано. Крещение Руси произошло намного позже заселения славянами Севера Великой Русской равнины. Кстати, некоторые исследователи (Зализняк, например) допускают, что Новгородские земли заселялись славянами не с юга, а с запада.
А миссионеров как таковых на Руси никогда не бывало, крещение шло через административные каналы, греческие священники дальше столиц княжеств не ходили, да и то по большей части ограничивались Киевом да Переславлем.


----------



## Leox10

Спасибо за  дискусию но она уже переросла с филологической в  историческую  а дальше по всем правилам интернета  перерастет в  политическую, поетому ее лучше прекратить  Хотя, как  только я  найду  ссылку  об одном археологическом  отчете безуспешного поиска славянских захоронений на территории Московской области я вам  ее  обязательно вышлю.


----------



## Maroseika

leox10 said:


> Спасибо за  дискусию но она уже переросла с филологической в  историческую  а дальше по всем правилам интернета  перерастет в  политическую, поетому ее лучше прекратить  Хотя, как  только я  найду  ссылку  об одном археологическом  отчете безуспешного поиска славянских захоронений на территории Московской области я вам  ее  обязательно вышлю.



Большое спасибо и вам. В ответ обязуюсь прислать море ссылок про успешные поиски оных. Начну, наверное, с А.А. Спицына ("Расселение древнерусских племен по археологическим данным", 1898) и Д.Н. Анучина ("Доисторическое прошлое Москвы", 1911 г.), а там поглядим, как дело пойдет.


----------



## _esperanza_

Не совсем в тему, но может кому-то будет интересно, на тему языка древнерусского языка есть замечательное исследование - И. С. Улуханов. "О языке Древней Руси" (целиком можно прочитать на gramota.ru):

Те авторы, которые считали необходимым писать «по-славенски» ученые сочинения, философско-религиозные, исторические и другие произведения, в быту изъяснялись совершенно иначе. Достаточно сопоставить любой наудачу взятый отрывок из историко-публицистических сочинений князя А. Курбского (XVI в.) и его бытовую записку, чтобы отчетливо представить себе двуязычие Курбского, вряд ли существенно отличавшегося в этом отношении от других авторов книжных произведений:

 «И абие обдираютъ спасительские одежды съ него, и катомъ отдаютъ въ руки святаго мужа, отъ младости въ добродтелехъ превозсиявшего, и нага влекуть изъ церкви, и посаждаютъ на вола опоко [т. е. задом наперед] – окаянныи и скверныи! – и бичуютъ лют, нещадно, тло, многими лты удрученное отъ поста, водяще по позорищамъ града и мста» («История о великом князе Московском»); 

«Да осталися тетратки переплетены, а кожа на нихъ не положена, и вы тхъ бога ради не затеряите» (Записка в Печерский монастырь).


----------



## Maroseika

Честно говоря, я не вижу тут двуязычия, просто разные стили.
Первый - возвышенный, насыщенной церковнославянизмами, во втором - язык обыденный, но грамматических отличий в текстах я не замечаю.


----------



## Jarvi

maroseika said:


> Честно говоря, я не вижу тут двуязычия, просто разные стили.
> Первый - возвышенный, насыщенной церковнославянизмами, во втором - язык обыденный, но грамматических отличий в текстах я не замечаю.


Текст записки очень короткий, но и то в нём видно слово "тетратки", не из старославянского языка, и ещё совершенно характерно слово "переплетены". Как известно, старославянский язык относится к южнославянской группе, и приставки "пере-" в нём быть не могло, она указывает на восточнославянское происхождение слова (ср. "перевозсиявшего").


----------

